# Arrgghhh! Beau stop biting! Any advice please?



## Pdot

Hi everyone, I'm wondering if anyone can offer some helpful advice. Beau is now 19 weeks old. She has come on such a long way since my desperate 'I'm struggling' post some weeks ago.  One thing that still concerns me such a l it is her jumping up and nipping. She springs off the ground and bites at hands, clothes, faces, anything she can. Hangs off trousers and nips ankles as you walk. This happens about 5/6 times a day when she gets the absolute devil in her! She barks ALOT and nips-sometimes drawing blood if she catches you wrong. 
We have been doing puppy training, and walking every day. We have done lots of tricks which she picked up real quick, to keep her mentally stimulated, but this naughty behaviour isnt getting any better  We do time outs (these work well-but Beau takes great pleasure in the chasing game to be able to catch her first for this!) we've done ignoring n turning our backs, but if we're sitting on the sofa she'll just jump up and get in our faces. 
Can anyone offer any other tips to get on top of this please? It's so frustrating. She is an angel a lot of the time too can I say! Love her to pieces, but wish we could stop the barking and nipping.
Thanks for any help!x


----------



## Jeanie

I don't really have much advice for you,😒 but Tilly used be the same, she still does it on occasion but not as much, think they kind of grow out of it, it's all in the puppy stage, 
Hope things will improve soon x 


Jeanie x


----------



## lady amanda

When we had Lady she was a biter big big time! she would litterally attack peoples feet. we did a few things...but we would 1 if we were playing with her...imidiately stop and ignore her untill she is calm 2- we would yelp if her teeth touched our skin 3- her time outs we would put her in her crate to calm without a word to her (do not scold her and then put her in the crate) 4- we did have to do a bit of the pin technique to show her who was the boss. it doesn't hurt them....we just would do this when she would completely go nuts....she is now a wonderful loving and no biting dog.


----------



## kendal

get yourself a light cat or ferrite lead and leave it on her, then all you need to do is stand on the lead to get a hold of her, or you can remove her from who she is biting without actually having to put your hands on her. just leave it on her and let it drag. will make getting out hands on her easier. its refered to as a house line. light weight but not as long as a training line for outside. 


it will pass but you need to be consistent. 

also get a cheep tea towel wet it wring it out and pop it in the freezer for a couple of hours, then bring it out and let her chew. the ice is good for teething puppies. 


if its during a game or you can predict when she will do it set up a situation so you can correct the behaver. rather than hanging about waiting for her to play up.


----------



## lady amanda

Kendal told me about the towel thing too when Lady was a little pup! it worked wonders!


----------



## tessybear

I think you just have to ride the storm. Dexter used to hang onto the back of my trousers as I walked and was a terrible biter. As soon as his adult teeth came in he stopped completely. Bonnie just does it to Dexter so we haven't had to suffer it second time round!


----------



## Pdot

Ok so I'll try the lead, and the time out with no contact or scolding, because I have really been scolding her as I do that I have to admit! Thank you all for your posts. I just wonder if she will stop this jumping up nipping ever! But at least after reading I have new things to try, and hope that she will stop eventually. Thanks everyone!x


----------



## lady amanda

She will stop eventually...it may seem like it will never end...it will.


----------



## kendal

loud noises like a scream or a yelp can also deter a puppy from biting. 


it will pass but honest its a normal puppy thing everyone has been through it. just be firm.


----------



## jos

Yep!, I had the same problem with Ted and still have the scars to prove it...like you I tried everything and nothing worked, he was like a mad dog!..but then for no reason it starting getting less and less, he started to respond to my yelps of pain and now it is the sweetest little fella.
Hold fast - it will past....


----------



## designsbyisis

its so good to hear people say their dog was like it & is now lovely. It gives me hope !!! 

Dexter has been terrible again today & yesterday.  We are doing all that we've been told ie, ouch, be a tree & ignore, time out but to no avail. Sometimes he gets a look in his eye that seems quite malevolent and I have to admit to being scared. He also latches on with his teeth & won't let go so I often have to prise open his jaws to release my jumper, jeans, or whatever he has got ! He's currently sitting in his cage for a while because I am exhausted with dealing with him.


----------



## lolasummer

we have the same issue with our little lola -- she nips when she is playing and sometimes goes straight for your face. everyone i talk to about this says it passes as soon as the adult teeth come in. we have bought her a few teething toys which seem to help and i just gave her first frozen tea towel -- which she seems to be loving. 

we have tried yelping which does nothing. and ignoring her when she bites makes her bark because she wants to play. 

i think you just have to ride it out - as everyone says.


----------



## karen55

Try a spary bottle with water in when they jump/nip a quick spray on the face ( not to drown them ), it works for barking too. I also found a small water bottle with a few pebbles or coins in, dropped or shook beside mine when naughty with a sharp 'No' worked also. I used to take a padded envelope rolled and taped out with me and just tapping it on my leg when they jumped sorted that one. Best sorted as puppies rather than later.
As for jumping and nipping to the face Id sort that one soon and not wait until they are out of the puppy stage, again either option above should work along with a sharp no and put to a sit position. They must learn who is top dog and where they are in the pecking order. In my house having 7 dogs I AM TOP BITCH !!


----------



## DONNA

Sorry to hear your still struggleing ,it will stop i thinking your doing everything right ,you could try having a soft toy with you and everytime he goes for your clothes hold that it instead for him to chew.
Buddy will still every now and again grab my dressing gown but a quick NO stops him now.


----------



## designsbyisis

Just to say that we have for a couple of days done the following....

Someone advised us that a pup who bites may be finding it hard to relax. We have increased his crate time a little & put a soft bed in the front room to give him a little sanctuary when we are all in the lounge. (his main bed is in the kitchen)

We have also used the stones in bottle technique - I am using a small plastic water bottle & put in a few bit of uncooked pasta. We shake each time teeth are involved - I keep one in kitchen & one in lounge so always close to hand. We give a short shake & also say STOP quite firmly. He stops immediately & we shake again if he repeats. We've been very consistent and it seems to be sinking in.

What I have learned is that persistence is the key - instant results are not possible. My husband & I were guilty of thinking it would be a simple 'no' once & that would suffice. Now we all sing from same hymn sheet


----------



## alvinsimon

*How We Handled Simon's Puppy Biting*

Every one is giving you the advice that worked for them. One or more ways will work for your pup, but you need to be consistent and persistent because you do NOT want an adult dog nipping you.

We had the same issue with Simon. What worked was a technique I found in a dog training manual. I created a lens to explain the technique - Correcting Puppy Biting.

Do NOT give up. You will be laughing about this problem in a few months.


----------



## Stela12

Going through same problems with my darling Stela(19wks) at the moment. She mostly "attacks" my son who is running away from her; what I found works for me is to say STOP in a real deep and stern voice and start walking towards her very assertively...then she stops and moves away. You have to show them that you are the boss. I think I am finally succeeding. If that doesn't work, hold him down on his side on the floor for a moment until his body relaxes and he snaps out of it. 
Hope this helps....some days I feel better some worse and think it will never end, but eventually it will. Hang in there! I am so happy I found this site and people who are going through same things.


----------

